# Server: Thrall Gilde: DI



## Garrr (2. Oktober 2008)

Wir Grüßen euch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Gilde DI sucht noch Aktive Spieler, Gilde ist neu gegründet,... Informationen:

Normaler weiße verlässt man nur wegen 2 gründen eine Gilde, 
First: das sie unterschiedliche Ziele haben,
und 
2ed: Wegen Streit, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



CLAN PAGE:
http://di-thrall.jimdo.com/

CLAN MOVIE:
http://www.clipfish.de/video/2733441/drk-industries


Damit sowas nie passiert, wird unsere Gilde fest und fair aufgebaut.

Wir machen PvE:

Die PvE Abteilung besteht aus einer Raid gruppe, die immer eine Raid instz solange fertig macht bis diese Raid voll ausgestattet ist.

Danach teil sich diese Raid in 1/2 um so mit 5 Neuern diese 5 neuen zu Ziehen.
usw.

Da jede Raid aus 2Raidleiter Besteht, darf es also auch keine Probleme geben bei diesem Vorgang.

Wen man als Beispiel nimmt: man hat Kara ganz fertig.
Nun macht die Raid za, aber kara gehen die halt mit 5 anderen jeweils* so hat man dann 2 Raid gruppen und dieser Vorgang kann dann immer weiter ausgebaut werden.


Problemlösung:
Uns ist bewusst, das es dann so zu Problemen kommt wer nun mitkommt und wer nicht.
Jedoch machen wir es so, das so viele Raid begeisterte in die Gilde kommen, solange wir sie unterhalten können.



PvE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Die Gilde wird unterstützt von sehr Erfahrenen PvP, Profis die euch in jeder Hinsicht Helfen können, sobald aber PvE steht, machen wir auch Arena/Stamm-Bg's aber alles wird hingearbeitet für GildenKriege!
Wir werden Builds austesten und auch sehr viel spaß haben!



Infrastruktur der Gilde:

Wir haben an Oberster Stelle den Rat,
Danach kommen der Mentor,
und dann die einzelnen Member Unterteilung: Member/abgemeldeter Member/twinks von Members,

Es gibt keine Begrenzung wie viele im Rat/Mentor platz sind, 
nur das sie Pflichten haben bzw. keine Zwangsbindung sie werden nur mehr Rechte bekommen, wen sie zeigen das sie es wert sind.

zB. wen einer viel hilft, Member sucht und auch versucht mal was selbst zu tun würde er Mentor werden.
Falls dann sich noch Vertrauen ausweitet, würden ein platz im Rat angeboten,
Der höchste Rang der Gilde, wo jeder gleich behandelt wird.

Als Rat's Mitglied hat man das recht Leute zu verwarnen wen sie Nerven und mit 2Ratmitglieder versuchen über das Problem zu Reden und es zu lösen!

Zudem hat man das Recht Entscheidungen zu treffen die der ganzen Gilde betreffen, wen es aber langsichtliche Entscheidungen sind werden über 50% des Rates Anwesend sein müssen.



Was wir nicht brauchen sind:
-Leute die Items geil sind,
-Leute die nicht im Stande sind für die Gilde selbstständig Verantwortung zu übernehmen indem sie zB. Helfen,
(dazu gehört nicht das ihr Leute ziehen sollt, eher das ihr Werbung macht/auf Fragen in der Gilde Antworten versucht zu finden und Probleme zu lösen)
-Leute die im Ts nicht fast immer da sind,
-Leute ohne Mikrophone(10Tage frist bis kick),
-Leute die Flamen/Mobbing betreiben oder anderes,
-Leute die nicht Erwachsen sind,
-Leute die Unter 16Jahre sind,
-Leute die nicht Ehrlich sind zB. indem sie immer Ja zur Entscheidung des Rates/Gildengründer sagen statt ihre Meinung + Begründung,
-Leute die nicht im Stande sind Normal und vernünftig sich zu unterhalten,
-Leute die Abneigung gegen Menschen haben zB: Ausländer/Schwarze/Gnome,
-Leute die nicht zuhören bzw. nicht im Forum/Gildenchat aktive beteiligen wollen.
-Leute die nicht nett sind,
ZUSAMMENGEFASST: 
Niemand hat das Recht die Entscheidung des anderen zu nehmen, das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit!

Wir hoffen du bist schon lvl 70, wen nicht Melde dich bei uns den du solltest es für Wotlk sein, wir werden dann Entscheiden ob es sinn macht dich in der Gilde Einzuladen.

Ansonsten Wüsche ich euch Viel Glück bei euerer Bewerbung!
Danke Euer 
Garrr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matze84 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!
Hört sich sehr interessant an.. 
Ich bin Level 70 Heiligpriester...
Wo kann man sich denn bewerben?

LG
Aldrassil


----------



## Matze84 (3. Oktober 2008)

Matze84 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hört sich sehr interessant an..
> Ich bin Level 70 Heiligpriester...
> Wo kann man sich denn bewerben?
> ...



Ok, nach dem ingame Gespräch bewerb ich mich nun wie gewollt hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte gerne mit meinem Priester zu euch in die Gilde...
Warum?
Mir gefällt das frische Konzept. Ich glaube bei euch hat sich jemand Gedanken drum gemacht wie man dieses Spiel toll und spaßig gestalten kann. Das find ich sehr super. 

Zu meinem Char:
Ich spiele einen Level 70 Heiligpriester namens Aldrassil auf dem Server Thrall und zwar seid 2006. Ich habe pre MC Erfahrung in MC und ZG sammeln können und mit MC bisher nicht so viel, da ich leider in letzter Zeit nicht sehr oft online sein konnte. Aber jetzt möchte ich wieder mehr WoW spielen. 
Ich habe blau/lila Equip und werde nicht auf Schatten skillen. Ich hab als Schadenklassen mal Mage, hexer und Druide ausprobiert aber die ham mir alle net gefallen, so dass ich sie mit Level 20 in die Ecke gestellt habe. Bin halt kein Damagedealer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find heilen am coolsten. 

Mein Arsenallink:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Aldrassil
Pvp spiel ich sehr gerne und ich hab Ts/Mikro..Red halt a bissarl bayrisch^^


So zu mir persönlich:
Ich heisse Joseph und komme aus Moosinning in Oberbayern. Meiner Familie gehört hier ein Bauernhof und da arbeite ich auch mit. Nebenbei gehe ich aufs Berufsvorbereitungscentrum in München. Neben der Zeit bin ich meistens online und zock da man hier aufm Land net viel andres machn kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo, ich hoffe des reicht und wenn ihr noch Fragen habts, dann sagt mir Bescheid...
MFG
Aldra


----------



## Matze84 (3. Oktober 2008)

Matze84 schrieb:


> Ok, nach dem ingame Gespräch bewerb ich mich nun wie gewollt hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah noch was,
net wundern wegen Acountnamen, der is von meim Bruder aber er wollt nimmer wow spielen und ich hatte kein Bock alles neu einzustellen....


----------



## Schlucki123 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hiermit mich möchte ich mich bei der neuen Gilde DI um einen Gildenplatz bewerben. 
Leider bin ich nicht so gut im Schreiben wie im reden, deshalb wirds etwas kürzer ausfallen.

RL Daten 

Name : Erwin

Alter : 39

Wohnort : München 


Ingame Daten 

Name : Schlucki

Klasse : Magier Lvl. 70 

Rasse : Gnom

Berufe : Alchi / Schneidern

Schlüssel : alle hero Schlüssel und Zugangsschlüssel 

Ich möchte zu Euch weil Ihr genauso wie ich Spass am Spiel habt und mir das geplante Konzept sehr zusagt.


So das war es erstmal , wenn noch was sein sollte stehe ich gerne per TS oder /w zur Verfügung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg Schlucki


----------



## Garrr (3. Oktober 2008)

Joseph, wurde Angenommen

WILLKOMMEN.


----------



## Matze84 (3. Oktober 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> Joseph, wurde Angenommen
> 
> WILLKOMMEN.



Ja, vielen Dank...
Erwin leider finden wir deinen Char im Spiel nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aylinn (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ich hatte ein Bewerbungsgespräch mit meinem Char Baroona.
Interesant.


----------



## Schlucki123 (3. Oktober 2008)

Matze84 schrieb:


> Ja, vielen Dank...
> Erwin leider finden wir deinen Char im Spiel nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin heute abend ab ca. 19:30 online


----------



## Garrr (3. Oktober 2008)

Aylinn schrieb:


> Hallo Ich hatte ein Bewerbungsgespräch mit meinem Char Baroona.
> Interesant.


Bist angenommen,

Wellcome!


----------



## Matze84 (3. Oktober 2008)

http://di-thrall.jimdo.com/


Das is jetzt echt schnell gemacht ohne viel Mühe^^


----------



## Garrr (6. Oktober 2008)

up


----------

